# Solved: Must contact Avast antivirus people, make sure they don't reinstall Avast.



## Tinlizzie (Jul 29, 2005)

I had Avast Internet Security for about 3 years. Recently, I had a computer problem and took my computer to Best Buy's Geek Squad. They installed Webroot, and uninstalled Avast. I am glad they did. Avast had automatically renewed my subscription last year and the year before, and altlhough I e-mailed them several times, I couldn't reach them to tell them that I did not want the installation. I don't want Avast anymore, but am afraid that, in the fall of this year when my present subscription expires (although the program is no longer on my computer), they will reinstall avast and automatically charge my credit card again. I need to be able to talk to someone who will assure me that this will not happen. Does anyone know how I can accomplish this and be done with Avast? 

Many, many thanks for your help!


----------



## donetao (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi! I would call my credit card company and tell them to stop the payment to Avast. If you have uninstalled Avast, they can't install it. You would have to install it.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

"Best Buy" makes money by installing Webroot in a computer, so that's why they installed it in yours.

Avast cannot automatically be installed in your computer. Either you or someone else would need to install it.

If you're unable to contact Avast to resolve the renewal issue, contact your credit card company and explain the problem.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## donetao (Mar 18, 2015)

Personally I would use Avast free or Avira free. How much does Webroot cost??The only way you will stop Avast from billing your credit card is by contacting your credit card company.


----------



## Tinlizzie (Jul 29, 2005)

Avast was very reasonable when I first installed it. In fact, I think it was free at first. I was told that I should do an upgrade. So I paid $29.99. The next year, they automatically renewed the program for $29.99, but last year, they e-mailed me that they were going to automatically renew, and the charge was $39.99. I e-mailed them several times, telling them that this new charge was unacceptable, and I needed to find out why I was being charged an additional $10, but no one ever got back to me. I sent several e-mails with absolutely no response until after they billed my account. Consequently, I no longer trust them. 

I will contact my credit card company and explain my concerns to them. 

Thank all of you so very much for your response to my problem. I am so happy to be able to contact Tech Support Guy, because you always know the right way to go. 

If you have any further advice, I would surely appreciate it.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

donetao said:


> Personally I would use Avast free or Avira free. How much does Webroot cost??The only way you will stop Avast from billing your credit card is by contacting your credit card company.


That is not helpful
Please read the posts before you reply
The poster specifically said that s/he does not want Avast, so why are you advising him to install Avast


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Avast and most other antiviruses give you an online account where renewing , cancelling, support etc takes place
Log in to your online account and cancel the automatic renewal. Then get in touch with credit card company and cancel any automatic payment


----------



## donetao (Mar 18, 2015)

I said the free version. I helped the OP and was thanked for doing so! The OP doesn't want the paid version. I deal with this every day at Golden Oaks. The only way is to contact your credit card company and have them stop payments. That is my advise Tinlizzie! Please stop Derek!!
Gary!!
Quote! By OP post #1


> Avast was very reasonable when I first installed it. In fact, I think it was free at first.


----------



## Tinlizzie (Jul 29, 2005)

Contacting Avast did not work last year, although I tried several times. I ended up paying for a one year subscription. I certainly don't want this problem to linger on. I want to reach an actual person and make sure that I am off their list. I checked with my credit card company, and they said that they do not cancel automatic payments. I am supposed to do that. If this problem can't be solved, I'm afraid it will wind up in a dispute. This should not be necessary.


----------



## joe957 (Mar 2, 2015)

Check the FAQ page. Directions are listed on how to cancel auto-renewal.

https://www.avast.com/en-us/faq.php?article=AVKB24#artTitle


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Couple of options aside from contacting the credit card company.

You should be able to log into your Avast Account and cancel the service or change your card info.

Another option is to call them and talk to someone, most billing issues are best resolved by talking to a representative. They also have a support ticket system, you would have to get a response from that as well.

Here's the account log in page: https://id.avast.com/en-ca/login?target=https://my.avast.com/en-ca/

And here's the contact page with a phone number: https://www.avast.com/en-ca/total-support


----------



## donetao (Mar 18, 2015)

Tinlizzie said:


> Contacting Avast did not work last year, although I tried several times. I ended up paying for a one year subscription. I certainly don't want this problem to linger on. I want to reach an actual person and make sure that I am off their list. I checked with my credit card company, and they said that they do not cancel automatic payments. I am supposed to do that. If this problem can't be solved, I'm afraid it will wind up in a dispute. This should not be necessary.


Then I would cancel your credit card and find a better credit card company. I have never heard that before. I have had Vista cancel several payments. Tell you credit card company you want a new card and want the old card cancelled. That is ridicules!!


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

donetao said:


> Then I would cancel your credit card and find a better credit card company. I have never heard that before. I have had Vista cancel several payments. Tell you credit card company you want a new card and want the old card cancelled. That is ridicules!!


Credit card companies can cancel an previous or erroneous charge if there but I would not expect them to cancel a future automatic payment that is legitimate. The proper way is to call the company and cancel the service.


----------



## donetao (Mar 18, 2015)

If I call my credit card company and I tell them to cancel all my transactions to a certain automatic billing and they don't, then I'll find me a credit card company that will. As long as Avast has the OP's credit card information, there is a change they will be billed again. I live with 400 seniors. I see these things go on every day. It's a darn shame but it happens. Seniors are trusting people and they get scammed like this all the time. You do what you what and take the advise you choose. My advise is to get a new credit card and cancel the old one then you will be sure Avast does not bill you again!
Gary
PS If you think these things don't go on in this rotten world to everyone; not just seniors. then I have a lot of bridges I need to sell!


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Yes, we are all aware that these things do happen, however the correct way to approach this is to contact Avast rather than changing credit card companies. Avast isn't a fraudulent company. And you don't have to cancel your card, just get a new card with a new CVV number and expiry date.


----------



## donetao (Mar 18, 2015)

Triple6 said:


> Yes, we are all aware that these things do happen, however the correct way to approach this is to contact Avast rather than changing credit card companies. Avast isn't a fraudulent company. And you don't have to cancel your card, just get a new card with a new CVV number and expiry date.


I didn't mean to get another credit card company unless they fail to work with you. A new CVV number will work just fine. The OP said they tried to contact Avast and they were still billed. I never said Avast was a fraudulent company and I don't know who Tinlizzie talked to at Avast; but said they were billed again after contacting Avast. I'm sure there was some miss communications some where. I'm sure Avast has millions of satisfied customers and this got lost a long the way. Nothing is done on a personal basis any more. It's all computerized and you seldom get to talk to a real person. I really tired of defending my replies on this topic and this will be my last reply. I help seniors in my village with these problems all the time and they have been billed after cancelling these kind of transactions. The advise I give to my fellow seniors is get a new CVV number when this happens!
Gary!


----------



## Tinlizzie (Jul 29, 2005)

I certainly do appreciate all that you are doing and saying to help me through this issue. To be clear, I have never talked with anyone from Avast. My communications have all been via e-mail during the past couple of years, in response to their emails that my subscription would be automatically renewed. At no time was I ever able to speak to an actual person, or I assume that I wouldn't be as frustrated as I am now with a seemingly impossible situation. During the past half hour, after receiving your link on how to cancel my automatic renewal with Avast, I clicked into that link, and was directed to give them my e-mail address and my password. I was relieved, believing I was actually making some headway. However, they would not accept my password. I tried at least 5 times, using the password that I KNOW is my password. I have saved the e-mails I have sent to and received from Avast during the past few years, and the password I used today is identical! I don't know what is going on with this company, but they have made it extremely difficult for me to accomplish the simple task of canceling my auto-renewal. I am still at a loss.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

just as an fyi, moving forward, TinLizzie, there are dozens of sites out there that will assist in busting through voicemail hell. Just google 'get a human' and take your pick. They are all free.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You can request a password reset to be sent to that email account.


----------



## donetao (Mar 18, 2015)

You can fight this and maybe get it settled or you can get a new CVV number. I would take the easy way.
I know I said no more replies, but this is rally getting out of hand and confusing. Why go through all the above and still have doubts??? Last reply! I guarantee!! Good luck Tinlizzie!!
Gary


----------



## Tinlizzie (Jul 29, 2005)

Thank you so much! I believe I will do as you suggest, and contact my credit card company and have my CVV number changed. I just hope that this move will solve the problem. Today, we've all spent entirely too much time on a matter that should be quick and easy to take care of. The fact that Avast does not accept my password is difficult for me to understand, and actually seems rather sinister when I think about it.


----------



## donetao (Mar 18, 2015)

Tinlizzie said:


> Thank you so much! I believe I will do as you suggest, and contact my credit card company and have my CVV number changed. I just hope that this move will solve the problem. Today, we've all spent entirely too much time on a matter that should be quick and easy to take care of. The fact that Avast does not accept my password is difficult for me to understand, and actually seems rather sinister when I think about it.


I agree with you 100%. Don't worry about my timeI have plenty of free time and I enjoy helping when I think I have the solution, even when others thinks theirs suggestions are better. I'm sure you will get your issue resolved.
You are very welcome. It's the the modern world and it will only get worse. I don't know why Avast won't except the password you have always used before. That's strange! Avast is a good company and I have used them in the past. I don't know about Webroot???That's a whole new topic!!:up:


----------



## Tinlizzie (Jul 29, 2005)

Thank you, again! I do appreciate the time you have spent helping me.


----------



## donetao (Mar 18, 2015)

You are very welcome. I think a new CVV number will solve this. I hope a new transaction hasn't already happened. Would be hard to stop. It's really a shame that you can't contact Avast. It shouldn't be that difficult and it should be easy to stop this through email. Modern days?????
It's been my pleasure!!


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

You are all making the assumption that there is an automatic reorder but I'm afraid that isn't the way it works. All Antivirus companies automatically renew an antivirus by using your credit card number again, a number that by law they should not have saved and reuse and then they hide behind not knowing because you cannot prove emails were received. Norton and MacAfee are both famous for this but you are legally right as you never gave them the right to renew automatically. So lets quit the accusations here the sales are fraudulent. My advice is report the credit card missing and request a new card. Is it right well it is as right as renewing an account without the user's permission for sure!


----------



## donetao (Mar 18, 2015)

I deal with this all the time here in my village and I agree. Just report the credit card as missing and request a new card. Then you will know the number they have will do them no good!! It's really a shame that this goes on,but it does and I doubt if this will change any time soon!!
Gary!


----------



## Tinlizzie (Jul 29, 2005)

Thanks again for your help. I still do not know for sure if Avast will attempt to automatically renew my antivirus this year, as it is still several months away. Two years ago, when the price they quoted was only $29.99, I had no problem with the automatic renewal. However, last year, when they e-mailed me that my antivirus would automatically be renewed at $39.99, I immediately e-mailed them questioning the new higher price. I paid only $29.99 for the previous two years. I did not want to pay the new higher price. Despite my question, the automatic renewal went through.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Until you get rid of that credit card number, you can make book that they will bill you every year until you do so.


----------



## Tinlizzie (Jul 29, 2005)

I will get in touch with my credit card company, try to actually talk with a real person, and explain the situation if I can. Thank you so very much for your help!


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Rich-M said:


> So lets quit the accusations here the sales are fraudulent. My advice is report the credit card missing and request a new card. Is it right well it is as right as renewing an account without the user's permission for sure!


So reporting your card missing is not fraudulent? And setting up a new card with all companies and services that use it is not going to be time consuming? Stunts like this are why credit card abuse and fees are so high and you screw it up for the rest of us.

The correct way to handle this is to log into the account and disable the service. Then you can call them and verify that it has been removed or cancelled. There is also a ticket system. Sending an email is not the correct way to cancel their service, so it isn't a surprise the renewal happened. If you submit a ticket and get a response back that the service has been cancelled you also have proof to dispute the charge and proof to show the credit card company to reverse the charge.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

I have removed lots of posts that were way off the original topic and were descending into an argument and slanging match

ONLY post in this topic if you have something completely relevant to the poster's original problem. Any further discussion about cancelling/changing credit cards, using paypal or anything not strictly relevant to the cancelling of the automatic renewal by AVAST will be deleted and the poster will be given an infraction


----------



## Tinlizzie (Jul 29, 2005)

Again, I want to thank all of you who helped me. The problem is solved. Although I wasn't able to get through to Avast online (they commented that my password was invalid), I was able to telephone them via a phone number they had supplied in one of their e-mails last year. It was not a toll free number, and it took about 15 minutes or more before I was able to talk with one of their representatives. However, he was very courteous, and when I explained to him that I wanted my auto-renewal cancelled, he said that that would be done. He then sent me an e-mail confirming that my automatic renewal was cancelled. 

Again, thanks to all of you who gave me the encouragement and good information to solve my issue.


----------

